# Muzzleloader tag along?



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm in my second year hunting and really interested in muzzleloaders but I've never picked one up. I've read through lots of threads on here about new types, loads, ammunition, all sorts but having never used or seen them in use, I'm not feeling confident enough to purchase or try hunting with one.
I would love to go shoot some and mostly just watch and learn more about them from someone who knows. If anyone in or near cache valley is going to shoot or get ready for the season, and wouldn't mind an extra, I would love to join. If you let me shoot a little, I'll buy your powder and lead, you just have to tell me what to buy because I have no idea. I just want to learn more. Thanks!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

This.

This is how you go about LEARNING. Good job for making a legitimate effort.

Muzzleloaders look scary from the outside, but they really aren’t that difficult to learn or hard to figure out. It’s a lot harder to blow yourself up than you think if you have a little common sense. I’m a long way from cache valley, but if you ever making it down to utah county in the next month or so, hit me up, I’ll be happy to show you how to get started. I’ve even got an easy muzzy for you to learn on and plenty of powder and Bullets for you to shoot.


----------



## Rmanwill (Mar 5, 2021)

👍


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I will be more than happy to take you out and "play" with my muzzle loaders. They are tons of fun and super easy to use. I was the same way when I first got into them and I had a buddy help me out and get me setup with them. I am located in Utah County but I typically do ,y shooting up in the Heber valley at the shooting range as I also work up there on occasion as well.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

When the draw comes out, I hope to have drawn Cache again. I will be shooting starting sometime in July in Perry. You are welcome to come tag along for any or all of it.


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the replies on this. I ended up going out last year with someone who kind of showed me the ropes of muzzleloaders. It is a blast, I loved it and it's probably my favorite hunt season I've experienced so far. I probably don't need to go shoot with anyone else at this point as I'm comfortable enough on my own. 

However, if any other beginners are feeling like they need some help getting started, I'm happy to pay it forward for someone else.


----------

